# New 28mm sci-fi knight from Scibor



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found this over on Scibor's site this morning:



Scibor Monstrous Miniatures said:


> _28mm SF Caezar of Rome:_
> 
> _It may be used as player’s hero, independent character, trooper or whatever else You want! In blister You’ll find 1 unpainted resin miniature and scenic round, 40mm, resin base._


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

What is it with Scribor and putting terrible looking weapons on its models? The armors nice, the base is a little OTT... But the swords terrible, and the claw on the fist looks like it was added as an afterthought.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats actually a fairly awesome model! Kudos to them!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the head/hair.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nothing amazing from scibor as usual, move along.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think he recycles his weapon models. I like the claws, kinda reminds me of a lion, would have looked better on both fists imho.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

All I can think when I look at this is "if he raises his arms, will he squish his own head?'

The model isn't too bad, but I love the cape. If I could just get the cape I'd definitely have to purchase a couple.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Not really my cup of tea, but I won't criticise, as it was the sculptor has far more talent than I ever will! 

Actually quite like the base though, wouldn't mind if you could pick those up separately...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> Not really my cup of tea, but I won't criticise, as it was the sculptor has far more talent than I ever will!
> 
> Actually quite like the base though, wouldn't mind if you could pick those up separately...


He does do a nice range of bases (assuming you don't know this)

These aren't exactly the same but they are close:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=705#i/podstawki_round/big/25mm_ancient_1_set_02.jpg


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> Actually quite like the base though, wouldn't mind if you could pick those up separately...


He does have a line of scenic bases that are available for sale seperately.

Round bases
Square bases


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> Not really my cup of tea, but I won't criticise, as it was the sculptor has far more talent than I ever will!


Criticise away, just because you cant do something does not make your opinion less valid, im not a chef but i know a good pie when i taste one.
Have to agree with Stella its nothing new and the sword is terrible


----------

